# Off Line and Off Grid



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

looks like a good time! see ya when you get back


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Dang part time help. Won't work!!!

Get a laptop and a cell phone. No excuse for laying out of work for a moderator.



PS.....Have fun, and tell us about it when you get back.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Sir William make sure you take plenty of mead. If taking the little lady with you have her put in the stockade so you dont have to listen to the whinning about drinkin to much. Dont worry this ole ******* has the bee situation under control in Wichita. Now hows this suposed to work. AH YES!!! Sir William pays for swarms and removals. I will pick up the bees charge the customary charges that apply. Then instruct the land owner send a bill to Bill.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Hmmm, Friday the 13th...medieval camping???....watch out for Jason, 

Sorry, that was so lame. Have a great time.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

iddee said:


> Dang part time help. Won't work!!!
> 
> Get a laptop and a cell phone. No excuse for laying out of work for a moderator.
> 
> ...


You have no iddeea how hard I worked to get the hives supered and to the point that they will have enough room until I can get back to them. I've been bustin' my butt for weeks, I am ready for some down time.

And NO I WON'T be taking a lap top and the phone will only get turned on once a day if at all, just in case the shop needs me for an emergency. 

Now you are in charge, so if you get in trouble be sure to report yourself.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

riverrat said:


> Sir William make sure you take plenty of mead. Dont worry this ole ******* has the bee situation under control in Wichita. Now hows this suposed to work. . I will pick up the bees charge the customary charges that apply. .


Rat, I bottled up nine gallons so I might have enough for the week.  I called Karen and gave her your number. You will be getting all my calls starting tomorrow. There's plenty of nuc boxes in my back yard to put the bees in.  There might even be a bottle for you under one of them.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Wassail!


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hmmm, Friday the 13th...medieval camping???....watch out for Jason, 

" ' Ere now, ducks, it's not the likes of Jason he's to worry some, it's not. 'Tis the likes of King Phillip who's to be worrit on. The French <deleted> is nae one to turn your back on, and that's truth!

Slainte!

Summer


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> There might even be a bottle for you under one of them.


you blew this one. I found the bottle and drank it. what happens next


----------

